# #TOPIC: Confirmed Heights



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

Guys
I have got aload of new confirmed heights mostly for completed buildings from the central emporis server. The team at emporis are mailing alot of the companies linked to towers to see heights and as they are asking from skyscrapers.com they seem to get a better response than we have had.
So lots of work for me and finnaly loads of towers now get heights.


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

so happy to have these makes them offical rather than just floor count which could mean any thing. I emailed so many and had like zero returns


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

i guess an official name is the key to all of these

but great all you guys on emporis are so acrive for our little dubai

thank you so much!!


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

does these heights usually include spire also? (emporis tell u structual height, but ssp have roof&spire height which is different I assume?) :dunno:
I haven't really pay attention to this issue (but now I have to when I draw buildings)


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

i'd say it depends on if the spire is part of the design and structure and hence is included in official height


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

but when speaking dubai's buildings, isn't the spire always part of the desing?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

yes, many spires in dubai are included in design
to be honest, i can't think of one tower whose spire is not inlcuded in the design


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

SA BOY said:


> Guys
> I have got aload of new confirmed heights mostly for completed buildings from the central emporis server. The team at emporis are mailing alot of the companies linked to towers to see heights and as they are asking from skyscrapers.com they seem to get a better response than we have had.
> So lots of work for me and finnaly loads of towers now get heights.


Just curious....did they really get all of these new heights from the companies or did they just take the heights from my estimates in the Dubai diagram at SSP. Because I've entered exactly ALL these heights for ALL these buildings as estimates in the Dubai diagram already a couple of month ago.

Although I think I can estimate heights reallly good, I extremely doubt that ALL of my estimates would be right by the meter... :yes:


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

very strange indeed
then the bright start tower height at 272 may not be correct as well???
i asked dimensions and they told me they have the 272 from a reliable source
is ssp a reliable source for such concerns? i guess not!

giles - please ask precisely where the guys from emporis got these from

someone over at ssp should add an "ESTIMATED HEIGHT" feature to avoid confusions!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Dubai-Lover said:


> very strange indeed
> then the bright start tower height at 272 may not be correct as well???
> i asked dimensions and they told me they have the 272 from a reliable source
> is ssp a reliable source for such concerns? i guess not!


No, that's not an estimate from me, but for example the 260m for the Burj Dubai Lake Hotel & Serviced Apartments , the 200m for Ocean Heights, the 190m for the Horizon Tower or the 170m for the Dubai Arch Tower are all my estimates, not confirmed heights!


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

i hope giles will be here tomorrow and check the heights
once again, very mysterious

what does he mean by "central emporis server"? :dunno:


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

btw
*raptor* - did you also estimate the sheikh essa tower at 130 and the al manara (aka kharbash investment tower) at 165???
this is very important because these buildings have been completed recently


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Dubai-Lover said:


> btw
> *raptor* - did you also estimate the sheikh essa tower at 130 and the al manara (aka kharbash investment tower) at 165???
> this is very important because these buildings have been completed recently


Yes, those are also my estimates.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

then it's definitely taken from ssp 
all for nothing, back to zero


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

heh, and I was starting to think wow those guys at emporis.com are really serious and very proactive. This just proves the exact opposite! SA BOY, did they say these were *confirmed* heights?


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

this what thought was to good to be true


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

I hope that those heights don't get mixed with SA BOY's real numbers

("my building's estimation heights" were also correct, butterfly tower & united tower) hno:


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

now there's no more doubt
they took the estimated heights from ssp hno:
not very professional if you ask me

some of the replies came in german language so giles has sent them to me for translation
and the emporis adress the mails came from was [email protected]

maybe someone should write an email an kick this persons' ass hno:


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2004)

I can't believe they make people pay to view their "central database" and their ripped off information.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

BulldozerGirl said:


> I can't believe they make people pay to view their "central database" and their ripped off information.


yes, this is ridiculous, but now you see how companies deal with valuable information. i'm not surprised about it, as i've experienced so much "shit talk" by dubai construction companies.

absolutely incredible

everything is presented as perfect and wonderful, but if you look behind the scenes you could freak out

----

anyway, i have contacted emporis via the support adress and told them what they have done is totally unprofessional
if they don't reply they get a rough email, i swear, taking money for shit like this is cheat at its best!!! :rant:



this how they present themselves on their homepage:

Emporis leads the world today as the most comprehensive information provider with a focus on high-rise buildings (12 floors and more), with the ambition to cover the whole building market (below 12 floors) in the years to come.
Emporis is already one of the world's most respected, widely utilized sources for research, ratings, and analysis on information concerning buildings. The firm publishes research results and commentary that reach millions of website users around the globe.

The integrity and deep market expertise have earned Emporis the trust of market participants worldwide. Our ratings and analysis track hundreds of domestic and international real estate markets covering approximately


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

on december 9 because this is when he added the heights


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2004)

So are Emporis upset because *SA BOY* was giving out info from their central database, or because he was giving out info attributed to them, but which was not from them?

Or is it because of the latter, but also because in the future there is a chance he'll do the former?

I think they want to earn more money and they don't want information from their server given out freely without subscription. Well they can go kill themselves, because this site provides more information about Dubai than them, and it's free. And more fun because we collect it and we can talk about it.


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

Bulldozergirl: read what SA BOY has said, it wasn't from central database, it was from some guy who was using feedback form and that was send to SA BOY from [email protected] and he thought that it was from emporis databases...


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

000


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

so, we shall send all our news to michiel from now on
good to know he also is a daily visitor here


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

despite the chang has my support


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

on emporis for the following towers the heights have been removed:
najad
marina gardens
burj dubai lake hotel
emirates crown
66 floor unnamed residential
ocean heights
horizon tower
dubai arch tower
the icon
al manara tower
al meraikhi tower
union tower
yass tower
al mass tower
al yassat tower
saeed tower 1
al mankhool tower 1

giles - did emporis give you the heights for all of these???

how did you come across the 100m for hyatt regency???


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

as a result of frustration, depression, desperation and anger caused by these damned companies i have contacted some 30,40 tower developers again

if they don't reply at all, i'll send them some nice words! :evil:


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

al waleed real estate replied

the al waleed paradise tower will be 131m

michiel - would you please be so kind to add it to emporis

THIS IS OFFICAL!!!!


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

good to hear you got one reply so fast


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

emporis reply:

Dear Dennis Hartmann,

Thank you for your request. The Support Team gets these heights from a third 
person who email them to us as new heights. At this time it was not known that 
the facts are from skyscraperpage.com. We are very sorry for any trouble that 
results out of that. But we only forward these messages.

kind regards
Emporis Support Team

-------------


read how they deal with those heights
i just don't understand why they don't check these heights for themselves?
they rely on third sources, which could tell you anything and they just forward it
maybe they should keep an eye on the credibility of their sources? :dunno:


----------



## Spill (Dec 15, 2004)

Dubai-Lover said:


> emporis reply:
> ...
> read how they deal with those heights
> i just don't understand why they don't check these heights for themselves?
> ...


What the message is attempting to say is that most e-mails sent to Emporis are collected centrally and then passed on to local editors if appropriate (eg: news or questions about a building in a particular city). What the local editor does with that information is entirely the local editor's discretion.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

I don't like Emporis, never did actually.

Once I was about to say some crap about their site, but then I found out *SA Boy* is the editor and he's here, so I didn't say anything.

I still think it's crap though.


----------



## Spill (Dec 15, 2004)

I don’t like resentful people. Never did actually.

Once I was about to say some crap about their spite but then I found out they simply enjoy having something to be bitter about, so I didn’t say anything.

I still think it’s ignorant, though.



I'd like to teach the world to sing ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

Then get out of here and sing somewhere else.


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

guys guys guys, the site is very proffecional if some what over regimented but the sources are checked and there is a list of criteria that has to be met in order for the information to be published. I was misled by some emails which is the first time I had recieved them. 
Its no big deal and is not a mass conspiracy. The information WAS NOT confirmed so it was removed. All the other information I has added was from reliable sources such as emails recieved from consultants (of which I mail about 10 a week as well as visits to cityscape, etc)
I have always applied the rules to my sources for information and this was an honest mistke so guys let the issue rest now.
Im proud of what I have done for the Dubai site of emporis along with valuable help from many on this site and even when something is found here i still go and see for myself such as buying many Khalij times to see the arabic article about buildings for myself.
Dozergirl its a cool site and give it some credit for how it premotes Dubai.


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

Any way Im back as editor so keep the tips and info comming so I can track things down


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

:weird:
but i'm happy :happy:

seems like they are a bit disorganised?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

just one reply by al waleed real estate 
at least one new height
i just hope the heights will be released in news articles when the towers are to be completed soon


----------



## dysan1 (Dec 12, 2004)

anyone with info regarding middle east investment in South Africa? here's a thread with what is already known... more info would be welcomed

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=160150


----------

